# Algae on tank front



## jcaxtell (Apr 5, 2011)

Over the past three weeks I have developed a gummy sort of algae on my tank front.The tank has been established for over three years without much, if any, algae problems. So far I have knocked my lighting back to 6.5 hours a day without any effect on algae growth. All my testable parameters (nitrates,phosphate, Iron, etc) are always ok.
Thanks for listening and any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## rocketdude1234 (Jul 30, 2011)

Please provide us more info about your system and details about the algae.


----------



## Capt. Colton (Aug 22, 2008)

Some pictures would also help.


----------

